# Topics > Wearable computers, wearable electronics > Smart glasses >  Head-mounted interface (Intelligent Glass) from  NTT Docomo, Inc., Chiyoda, Tokyo, Japan

## Airicist

Developer - NTT DOCOMO, Inc.

----------


## Airicist

Head-mounted interface use cases on show by Docomo at CEATEC 2013

Published on Oct 2, 2013

----------


## Airicist

NTT DoCoMo Intelligent Glass Demo at CEATEC 2013

Published on Sep 30, 2013




> The Japanese carrier hasn't yet announced any plans to sell the wearable device and the fact we saw several marginally different models backs up the idea that the company hasn't quite settled on what it wants to the product to be. It's more a showcase of what we can expect, not what Japanese customers are going to get. At the same time, Google Glass remains US-only beta hardware, so you can expect plenty more demos, prototypes and draft wearables before these products arrive on store shelves

----------

